# What is the purpose of this tool?



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

At an estate yard sale a couple of weeks ago I bought a basket for $3.00 that was full of crafting supplies...yarn, needles, and the tool below...have never seen one and am not able to figure out it's purpose. 

Any ideas?


----------



## regencylover (Sep 27, 2012)

I was told it was to pull tape or a ribbon through a casing.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

You use it to pull a piece of yarn or other "filling" through a sewn tube. I believe it's called a bodkin.



Neeterbug said:


> At an estate yard sale a couple of weeks ago I bought a basket for $3.00 that was full of crafting supplies...yarn, needles, and the tool below...have never seen one and am not able to figure out it's purpose.
> 
> Any ideas?


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

regencylover said:


> I was told it was to pull tape or a ribbon through a casing.


That would be very handy.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> At an estate yard sale a couple of weeks ago I bought a basket for $3.00 that was full of crafting supplies...yarn, needles, and the tool below...have never seen one and am not able to figure out it's purpose.
> 
> Any ideas?


I don't know what this is...but I am sure someone here will know what it is. I really want to know, too. You did get a good deal at the estate sale on the basket and goodies!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I thought it might be for fixing dropped knitting stitches.


----------



## Mayate (Jun 12, 2012)

Also used by seamstress to turn a tube of bias. I used to use on all the time for making spaghetti straps.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Is it possiblely some kind of latch hook for rug making ?


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

regencylover said:


> I was told it was to pull tape or a ribbon through a casing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

It has nothing to do with rug making or picking up stitches. It is as others have said, for threading something through a casing or turning a bias strip.

The pick up stitch tool is similar but the handle is far too long on this one to use for that

Sometimes I wonder why all the guesses!


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

It can be used to turn spaghetti bias tubing right side out. The tubing is gathered on the shaft and the latch hook is attached to the end either by sewing or hooking into fabric end. Withdrawing the tool turns the tube right side out.


----------



## KnockaghKrafter (Aug 11, 2011)

Mayate said:


> Also used by seamstress to turn a tube of bias. I used to use on all the time for making spaghetti straps.


Just purchased its twin from ebay for that very purpose!


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Sorry, I see this was already answered while I was posting.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

that is exactly what is a tube turner to make straps fat or skinny.


gginastoria said:


> It can be used to turn spaghetti bias tubing right side out. The tubing is gathered on the shaft and the latch hook is attached to the end either by sewing or hooking into fabric end. Withdrawing the tool turns the tube right side out.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> I thought it might be for fixing dropped knitting stitches.


It's really too long for that, but it is a great sewing tool for threading a cord through a hood or narrow elastic through a casing--it is, as posted above, called a bodkin.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

The tip is used for pulling yarn through fabric when you hook a rug. But I can't understand is why it's so long.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Nov 12, 2012)

knittingnanna19 said:


> Is it possiblely some kind of latch hook for rug making ?


That was going to be my guess, too! The end looks a lot like my rug hooking tool except smaller.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It would work well to weave in ends and to put in lifelines in lace work.


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

Mayate said:


> Also used by seamstress to turn a tube of bias. I used to use on all the time for making spaghetti straps.


This is just what it is. Used to sew years ago and used it often.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

I use mine all the time for threading elastic through a waistband.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Now I know what this is as I have the one grandma used. However I have to say that it can be used for lots of other things too. Lets say that you have made something with an eyelet set up. After you finish it you think, gee I should add some ribbon to this. So you can weave the tool through the eyelet grab the ribbon and pull it through easy. 
Sad to say that I have has to use it to fish a necklace out of the bathroom drain at least a dozen time. Works great


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> The tip is used for pulling yarn through fabric when you hook a rug. But I can't understand is why it's so long.


It's so long because it's not for pulling yarn through fabric when you hook a rug. It's a sewing tool for turning spaghetti straps right side out, inserting narrow elastic through waistbands and sleeve cuffs, inserting cords into hoods, etc., :~).


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> The tip is used for pulling yarn through fabric when you hook a rug. But I can't understand is why it's so long.


The handle is so long because of what it is made for. It is not for rug hooking, it is a sewing tool


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

latch hook projects


----------



## catcknitting (Jul 14, 2013)

It is a bodkin. Use it to run elastic or ribbon through casings. Or to turn cords or spaghetti straps. What everyone else said.


----------



## Pollyfisch (Jul 30, 2011)

It is for making a bias strip. You cut a strip of fabric on the cross, and with right sides together sew along the long side. Then this instrument helps you to turn it through. Hope this helps as I find it hard to explain but I have used this many times, years ago.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

regencylover said:


> I was told it was to pull tape or a ribbon through a casing.


Exactly.


----------



## SoccerFan (Apr 8, 2014)

It looks like one of those gizmos they sell to pull up the back zipper of a dress. You hook it on the zipper pull before putting on the dress and then it's possible to zip up your own dress without being a contortionist.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Latch hook for rug making.


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

It's a Bodkin. I have one that belonged to my Mum, it has an egg shaped wooden holder that it fits into. The holder has a slot down one side, she used to use it for picking up ladders in her stockings.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Sewing! Ditto! I have two of them!



grandmasheryl said:


> that is exactly what is a tube turner to make straps fat or skinny.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi 
It looks like some thing from a Knitting machine the needle but on a knitting machine the end is not round unless it was fixed to a handle and used for rug making I have 2 latch tools for my rug making but the end that is round does not look like that mine is on a wooden handle 

vera


----------



## DURANDO (Sep 3, 2012)

I could see using this tool to pull elastic through an encasing not too large. I use a pin.


----------



## zebe (Jan 2, 2013)

this is exactly what it is ,it's made by dritz,for making spaghetti straps, or it or turning other narrow fabric tubing right side out.



gginastoria said:


> It can be used to turn spaghetti bias tubing right side out. The tubing is gathered on the shaft and the latch hook is attached to the end either by sewing or hooking into fabric end. Withdrawing the tool turns the tube right side out.


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

I think it's called a blocking.


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

I think it's called a b o d k I n


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

painthoss said:


> You use it to pull a piece of yarn or other "filling" through a sewn tube. I believe it's called a bodkin.


Also used to just turn a casing or tube to the right side after sewing.


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

I just couldn't resist!


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

knittingnanna19 said:


> Is it possiblely some kind of latch hook for rug making ?


That's exactly what it is, my son's mother in law used one when she did rugs with smaller yarns pieces. But it sure could be used for all the other suggestions. A bodkin looks like a mini-mini pair of tongs (about the size of eyebrow tweezers) with a sliding ring to hold it closed while pulling ribbon through. I'm too lazy to go up in my sewing room and take a picture of one!


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I agree, it is used in sewing to turn a narrow bias tube such as, spaghetti straps.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

There is at least one video which shows using a latch hook tool to weave in the yarn ends on your knitting project. This one would work even better for that purpose as it is longer and slimmer. The user inserted the hook several stitches away from the yarn end to be tucked in using a path she wanted the yarn to follow through the existing stitches. She caught the yarn in the little latch hook on the end; and, after making sure the latch closed, she removed the hook through a number of stitches. She completed the weaving-in process on each yarn end with one insertion. It looked really easy, but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

It's a latch hook for threading through narrow seams


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

Pollyfisch said:


> It is for making a bias strip. You cut a strip of fabric on the cross, and with right sides together sew along the long side. Then this instrument helps you to turn it through. Hope this helps as I find it hard to explain but I have used this many times, years ago.


My tube turning tool is a foot long piece of tubing, resembling a drinking straw, but comes in different sizes for narrow to wide tubes. You slide all the fabric tube over it, then it has a heavy wire with a sharp sprial on the end. You put this up through the tube, hook it onto your fabric and pull fabric down through the tube, and VOILA it's all turned. You can do as much as a 4 ft. tube on the ones I have....I have 6 sizes.


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

imaxian said:


> I just couldn't resist!


Mine looks just like that! It is years old and I still have it attached to the cardboard so it doesnt get lost or bent. You can tell by the dress I bought it in the 60s. :lol:


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> It's really too long for that, but it is a great sewing tool for threading a cord through a hood or narrow elastic through a casing--it is, as posted above, called a bodkin.


Yep! It's a bodkin. (though not as odd as some are!)


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> I thought it might be for fixing dropped knitting stitches.


It is sold for use in pulling elastic, etc., through casings or turning tubes, but, NeeterBug, I also bought another one, because it does come in handy for picking up dropped stitches on a sock knitting machine. We are all right!
Ruth


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

gginastoria said:


> It can be used to turn spaghetti bias tubing right side out. The tubing is gathered on the shaft and the latch hook is attached to the end either by sewing or hooking into fabric end. Withdrawing the tool turns the tube right side out.


Yes, it is a "tube turner", designed for turning fabric sewn tubes. And, as many have said can be used like a bodkin to insert ribbon or elastic, etc.
AND, after the latch breaks off, it is still great to reach and pull items forward.
FUTHERMORE, minus the latch it makes a great cake tester.


----------



## crafty4231 (May 12, 2012)

I have one and use it to turn tubes, for making straps
.


----------



## crafty4231 (May 12, 2012)

I have one and use it to turn tubes, for making straps
.


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

It is a "Latch Hook"


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I have one of those. Mystery solved!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

It can be used for turning *large* bias tubes for home sewers who don't know the proper way. Now there are the tube versions with a "grappling" hook to turn bias.

The main problem is the hook is too large for proper spaghetti straps and more the width of a bra strap. If you would like to turn spaghetti straps an even quicker way and the couture method you can PM me.

This tool is meant for pulling elastic through a casing called a bodkin--it is not a very good one since mine has a bulbous end instead of the ring and for the hook a slot in the shaft for going through long gathered casings.


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

regencylover said:


> I was told it was to pull tape or a ribbon through a casing.


Yes. That is correct. I have one. When I use to sew, I would use it to pull ribbon or elastic through a casing.


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes! It is a modern version of a bodkin designed to be used with very tiny tubes. Bodkins have been around for hundreds of years, and are even mentioned in Shakespeare's "Hamlet".


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

It has a name, but I can't recall it right now. Anyone else?


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

Used to pull tape through a tube or turn straps inside out. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

BODkin! That's it! In Shakespeare, "that he might his quietus make with a mere bodkin" in Hamlet's to be or not to be speech.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Its a "tube turner" I think; I usually use the blunt end of a long knitting needle. I could think of quite a few different uses for it though.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

it looks to me like you would pull ribbon or elastic through something


----------



## camgrafx (Oct 11, 2013)

it is indeed used for pulling cord through a casing as in a hoodie or perhaps the top of your jammies or for turning sewn belt loops or other narrow sewn tubes. They are generally available in the notions sections at most fabric stores.


----------



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

It's tube turner.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

It's a BODKIN! It's a bodkin! It's a bodkin!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I didn't read all the replies so this might have already been said. It can also be used to pull "snags" to the backside of knitted items.


----------



## bgscott (May 31, 2014)

It is to turn tubing, as in spaghetti straps for a dress or something, right side out.
It is one of the handiest tools I have. A gift from a friend a long time ago.


----------



## Chatty55 (Mar 2, 2014)

It is use to turn bias .


----------



## Chatty55 (Mar 2, 2014)

I have one also.


----------



## Almost (Mar 8, 2014)

I used one when I was making clothes for my kids to pull elastic through waistbands. Very handy item.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Neeterbug said:


> At an estate yard sale a couple of weeks ago I bought a basket for $3.00 that was full of crafting supplies...yarn, needles, and the tool below...have never seen one and am not able to figure out it's purpose.
> 
> Any ideas?


That is a hook rug took. It is used when making hook rugs. Boy that brings back memories!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a set of them. They are tools to turn narrow tubes. They are a part of my sewing tools. The tubes could be shoulder straps or draw strings.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Neeterbug said:


> At an estate yard sale a couple of weeks ago I bought a basket for $3.00 that was full of crafting supplies...yarn, needles, and the tool below...have never seen one and am not able to figure out it's purpose.
> 
> Any ideas?


Its a varity of bodkin. A sewing tool. Used to pull ribbon or elastic through casing. Some use a closed safety pin for that too. I've done both.


----------



## Moster (Jun 20, 2014)

I can't really tell the size from the picture. From the replies above, it seem this is larger than the one I have. I have a smaller version of that. It is used to pull picks (loops) that happen in knit fabrics through to the back where they are not seen.


----------



## Krecreator (Nov 14, 2012)

Run the closed hook through a small casing (as you have been doing with a safety pin) and then "catch" the ribbon, elastic, cord into the hook. Once the hood is closed, it will stay closed as you pull it back through the tiny casing. Easy to use and quite useful.


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> At an estate yard sale a couple of weeks ago I bought a basket for $3.00 that was full of crafting supplies...yarn, needles, and the tool below...have never seen one and am not able to figure out it's purpose.
> 
> Any ideas?


It is a tubing turner. For making long turned pieces of fabric like spaghetti straps on clothing.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Well for Pete sake, I want one of those. I always use a safety pin or yarn needle. This would be sooooo much easier!


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

Mayate said:


> Also used by seamstress to turn a tube of bias. I used to use on all the time for making spaghetti straps.


Right on :!: :!: :!: It is for 'turning' tubes :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: But I use it to pull 'snags' to the wrong side, too.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

If you are making straps it works to turn narrow tubs of material.. instead of using a safety pin. Look on Nancy's Notions site she uses one a lot!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> It's really too long for that, but it is a great sewing tool for threading a cord through a hood or narrow elastic through a casing--it is, as posted above, called a bodkin.


a Bodkin is what you use to smooth your seams like when you are quilting or making a pillow and you want all your seams to lay the same way.. its also used to make your pillow corners nice and sharp... this is not a Bodkin 

http://www.nancysnotions.com/product/fasturn+set.do?sortby=ourPicks&refType=1

http://www.nancysnotions.com/product/ballpoint+bodkin.do

they are close but NOT the SAME


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

When I was sewing scrunchies I used it to turn them and insert elastic. It cut my time of doing those two parts of the job by at least 2/3. I made scrunchies by the hundreds, also head bands. Such a useful tool.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

When I was sewing scrunchies I used it to turn them and insert elastic. It cut my time of doing those two parts of the job by at least 2/3. I made scrunchies by the hundreds, also head bands. Such a useful tool.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes, it's for pulling tape, etc. Currently, I use a safety pin.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

regencylover said:


> I was told it was to pull tape or a ribbon through a casing.


Yes that is what it is.


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

Neeterbug said:


> I thought it might be for fixing dropped knitting stitches.


I am sure there are many uses for this but I agree it is a bodkin and they are great! VERY handy tools in sewing and every sewing box needs at least one.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

It's used only for sewing. to get elastic thru waists or
I use it on my grand daughters sweater when she pulls the string through the hood it's good to use to put it back in.


----------



## Betsey in SC (Nov 12, 2012)

Is it about 10" long? If so, it's a loop turner:


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

You use it to pull ribbon, elastic, thread, yarn thru a casing on a garment.


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks like the tube turner that I have. A sewn tube to be used in a casing as a draw string or another type of tie, is sewn right sides together and turned right side out with this tool.


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

regencylover said:


> I was told it was to pull tape or a ribbon through a casing.


Agreed.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

It has a latch hook end...rug making tool?


----------



## Carmela51 (Jan 12, 2013)

I sew a lot and use it to pull elastic, ribbon or any other material which has to be place through a casing. Before I discovered it I used a pin which I would affix to the elastic. This is absolutely a no fuss item but you can live without one just as easily,


----------



## Ontario Silk (Feb 16, 2014)

http://oliverands.com/blog/2013/07/tool-tuesday-loop-turner.html

This link explains what it is and how to use it. I sew a lot and this is really a handy tool for making belts and straps. Also fantastic for running ribbons and elastic and pull ties through items like slacks and skirts for the waist.


----------



## bltime (Feb 16, 2011)

It would be great for weaving in ends when finishing anything.


----------



## Lyn in IL (Mar 12, 2013)

Yep...a bodkin. I use mine for pulling narrow elastic thru tiny seams too. Very handy.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

This tool is actually not a bodkin, but it is a loop turner. Here's a picture of mine, still on the card. That's the way I store it .


----------



## sockknitter (Jul 9, 2012)

I have one that I keep in its original package. It's called a "Loop Tool." I recently used it to repair my husband's fleece pants. The draw string broke. I used this tool to go into the hole of the waistband and grab the end of the broken string. It worked like a charm to pull the broken string out the hole. I then sewed the drawstring back together.
It would not have been an easy fix without this tool. 
Claudia


----------



## Knitter1931 (Nov 10, 2011)

This is called a bodkin. If you sew, you can use this to make straps. Insert the tool, catch the end of the sewn strap and it turns it right side out with the seam on the inside. Very useful little item.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

chickkie said:


> It has nothing to do with rug making or picking up stitches. It is as others have said, for threading something through a casing or turning a bias strip.
> 
> The pick up stitch tool is similar but the handle is far too long on this one to use for that
> 
> Sometimes I wonder why all the guesses!


Yes.its a sewing tool.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

It's a zipper pull, use it for those back zippers you can't reach and don't see much any more. I think.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Neeterbug said:


> At an estate yard sale a couple of weeks ago I bought a basket for $3.00 that was full of crafting supplies...yarn, needles, and the tool below...have never seen one and am not able to figure out it's purpose.
> 
> Any ideas?


I use one like this (and a shorter one too), to run a cord or elastic through a casing, AND to pick up the threads on a fabric, when you get a loose or pinched thread on a dress or blouse, even on a man's tie.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

The tip looks just like a latch hook for making hooked hugs.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

this is one of those threads where you just KNOW people are not reading it all. LOL


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

Never knew there was such a tool. I always use a big safety pin and push it through the casing.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Mayate said:


> Also used by seamstress to turn a tube of bias. I used to use on all the time for making spaghetti straps.


Best answer yet-- I've used these for close to 50 yrs. It turns narrow bias tubes but will also turn straight grain tubes- You got a lovely buy if you sew.


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

We used these when double knit first came in, you would push through the fabric at the place of a snag, then close the jaw and pull back to the underside.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

7 pages of answers and no matter what it is called, we can use it for many things and we all want one. !!!!


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

KnockaghKrafter said:


> Just purchased its twin from ebay for that very purpose!


What was it listed under,please? I could really make use of this instead of stitching the end of the tube closed and struggling with a knitting needle to turn it. I'm sure I developed a second belly-button after one session :shock: Lindseymary


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

For everyone who wants one, including me because I lost mine when I moved, watch for JoAnn's sales. They regularly have 40% everything on their notions wall, or use the 50% coupon that comes in the Sunday paper. These are great tools no matter what you call them.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

knittingnanna19 said:


> Is it possiblely some kind of latch hook for rug making ?


It IS a mini latch hook but not used for rug making, as far as I know. I believe it's used to pull threads or yarn from the RS to the WS of your work. I think I have one somewhere but I never use it. I use a small crochet hook instead. Aloha... Bev


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

now THIS is a tool that you can use for dropped stitches or to pull threads from the RS to the WS. The latch hook on the end is basically the same but the short handle makes it much easier to work with


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

My grandmother gave me one and I always used it for zipping up zippers up your back


----------



## Betsey in SC (Nov 12, 2012)

MASHEPP said:


> For everyone who wants one, including me because I lost mine when I moved, watch for JoAnn's sales. They regularly have 40% everything on their notions wall, or use the 50% coupon that comes in the Sunday paper. These are great tools no matter what you call them.


Be sure to check your Tuesday Morning (if you have one.) They may not have any more now, but I found some in the Clearance. 3 pack for 3.99 I think. But with the clearance price it was only $1.59 (for 3). The picture I posted was the front of one package and the back of another with the instructions.


----------



## donnainmt (Jan 28, 2011)

It's great for fixing snags in knitted sweaters, etc. Poke it through from the back, hook the snag and pull it to the back. A wonderful tool to have!


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

chickkie said:


> this is one of those threads where you just KNOW people are not reading it all. LOL


I agree! I had to laugh nearly all the time I was reading the replies!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I have 3 of those, for my bond knitting machine.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> I have 3 of those, for my bond knitting machine.


This tool is far too small to use on a Bond machine. You are thinking about a latch hook tool for a knitting machine. The handle is also a lot shorter and not a fine wire for the kitting machine.


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

I have something similar to that but smaller. If you get a snag on your clothing, you would put this through the wrong side of the garment, snag the pull and bring it through the back of the garment--no more visible snag.


----------



## just80 (Aug 22, 2013)

it is a "cord turner". hold by the circle and insert into a sleeve made for a cord. the latch end "catches" the cord and pulls it thru the sleeve to the right side. sounds confusing but when you want a cord inside a matching piece of material, this is the gadget you use. can also be used to remove snags from knitted garment...latch end grabs the snag (you work from the left side of garment) and pulls it thru from the right side to the inside where it does not show. hope this helps.


----------



## sockknitter (Jul 9, 2012)

lindseymary said:


> What was it listed under,please? I could really make use of this instead of stitching the end of the tube closed and struggling with a knitting needle to turn it. I'm sure I developed a second belly-button after one session :shock: Lindseymary


LOL I'm belly laughing at this one!!


----------



## hales (Dec 4, 2012)

It can also be used to repair the elastic on the legs & arms of old fashioned dolls ...where the elastic is joined to the other leg or arm.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

It is not an antique. Here get all you want.
http://www.amazon.com/Prym-Dritz-647-Loop-Turner/dp/B000Y3GS5E/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1403307533&sr=8-13&keywords=bodkin

When you make bias loops for buttonhole loops that stick out the front seam, this is what you use to turn the right side out for the bias tube of fabric.
It is not antique tool, nor unknown, nor is it a collectors item.

It is really flimsy to use with yarns and too long for pulling elastic through waistbands.

This thread should be renamed to "guessing game". LOL


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

Turmaline said:


> It is not an antique. Here get all you want.
> http://www.amazon.com/Prym-Dritz-647-Loop-Turner/dp/B000Y3GS5E/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1403307533&sr=8-13&keywords=bodkin
> 
> When you make bias loops for buttonhole loops that stick out the front seam, this is what you use to turn the right side out for the bias tube of fabric.
> ...


This is the set I was talking about. 
http://www.amazon.com/Fasturn-Fabric-Turning-Includes-Storage/dp/B004YQV5MS/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1403313049&sr=1-1-fkmr0&keywords=tunes+for+turning+spaghetti+straps


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

chickkie said:


> now THIS is a tool that you can use for dropped stitches or to pull threads from the RS to the WS. The latch hook on the end is basically the same but the short handle makes it much easier to work with


Exactly what your company used to make their "Loop Turner" which has a sixties early seventies designed garment on it--big give away. Your right that the ring wouldn't be the easiest to run through a casing but you can certainly run the rounded hook end through which is how they "borrowed" the idea from the latch hook rug hook.

You would be hard pressed to make less than 1/8th inch wide spaghetti straps the were required to pass the couture program that Edith Head had graduated from long before me. Look at her signature straps on Elizabeth Taylors gowns Edith designed and had made for her. The straps were to be no larger than a French seam in chiffon so you did not notice them as much when wearing with French seamed set sleeves.

The expression bodkin as in Shakespeare's reference may be the "finger pressure block" that one commented she uses in quilting a lot since there was no manufactured ribbon or even elastic in his time frame.

For those that use a tapestry/sewing needle with doubled thread stay with that since its just as quick and by far cheaper and makes tubes the width of your needle's size/gauge which in my case can be very small. I can turn a belt loop much faster than going through the step this would require--that would get you fired at Levi.

What shows on your card is even a larger misnomer in creating button loops like at the turn of the 20th century since they need to be filled with the seam allowance which stiffens them into a button loop curve--what I did up the back silk satin bodice on the only wedding gown I made with 2mm pearls for buttons--48 in total for just a strapless back with a raised back waistline for the sweetheart neck and waistline.

Wouldn't make a very good self fabric cording either for Turkish button heads or the corresponding circled/motif end designs since that would not hold up in normal wear--tighter the fabric cord the better the bias wears.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Mayate said:


> Also used by seamstress to turn a tube of bias. I used to use on all the time for making spaghetti straps.


That's what I use mine for. I also use it to pull narrow elastic through narrow casings.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

donnainmt said:


> It's great for fixing snags in knitted sweaters, etc. Poke it through from the back, hook the snag and pull it to the back. A wonderful tool to have!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

Very interesting, disgo! You know much more about it and have so much more experience than I could ever dream of having. The couture fashion world is so foreign to me, and I love to read its history. Thank you.


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

That is a very useful gadget. It is sold here as a device to help turn ruleaux (Spelling?probably wrong) when you are making fine tubes for buttonhole loops like down the back of wedding dresses and for turning other sewn tubes. I use mine a lot.


----------



## Catmouse (Dec 2, 2013)

Possibly it'a neddle to make a carpet? You have wool fringes and you stitch trough the blanket, take the wool fringe and tear it through - the little "clap" closes so that you will not loose the wool fringe? I saw something in this way with the grip of a crochet hook a lot of years ago. 
Here a pic: 
http://kreativ-shop-karin.de/images/product_images/popup_images/1051_1.jpg


----------



## feeneymk (Nov 30, 2013)

This is indeed a hook used for making rugs. They are still available - look on the Susan Bates web site.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

It looks like a latch hook used when making rugs or other item using yarn and mesh. It doesn't look like any of the bodkin images that I looked at.

I think there are easier ways of putting ribbon or elastic through casings - I use a safety pin.

Today's latch hooks have nice wooden handles so yours may be an old antique one.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

catcknitting said:


> It is a bodkin. Use it to run elastic or ribbon through casings. Or to turn cords or spaghetti straps. What everyone else said.


Exactly. Thank you! I used to use one of those, but had forgotten what they are called. You make cording with it. Fold & sew a long strip of cloth, then use the bodkin to bring it right side out. Also for making tie belts. I haven't sewn anthing except mending for years now.


----------



## jacquij (Jan 30, 2014)

My mother always called a bodkin the steel needle with the big eye that we used to thread ribbon through lace, or even sewing seams on knitted goods. It did not look at all like the picture. It may also be called a bodkin, but...


----------



## maxine040 (Jul 3, 2012)

This is not it's intended purpose, but I have found a Bodkin very useful for pulling snags of knitted fabric through to the opposite side and thus making the snag or pulled stitch disappear from sight.


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

catcknitting said:


> It is a bodkin. Use it to run elastic or ribbon through casings. Or to turn cords or spaghetti straps. What everyone else said.


In the UK what we call a bodkin is a round-ended sewing needle with two different sized eyes used for for different thickness yarns, often used for threading elastic and cord etc. I think that this tool looks similar to the one I use for picking up dropped stitches on machine knitting. I have always known it as as a stitch latch, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

latch hook darning needle ?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

there are many many posts with the correct answer to this tool, it is not a bodkin. A bodkin does not have a latch hook on the end. This is a sewing tool.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Hmmm, could it be from a knitting machine?


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Search images for loop turner.

A loop turner is one of the tools designed for turning a fabric tube right-side out after its been sewn. These tools are made of metal and average about 12 inches (30.5 cm ) long. At one end, they have a large circle through which you can hook your finger to pull them along, and at the other end is a latch hook that can be placed in the open or closed position. A loop turner can be used to turn fabric for purse handles, all kinds of shoulder straps including spaghetti straps, button loops, frog closures, and belts.

The material is sewn with right sides together to make the fabric tube. Following this, the seam allowance is trimmed to 1/8 - ¼ inch (~.3.6 cm). The next step is to slide the hook end of the loop turner through the tube with the latch open, hook it onto the far end of the fabric, and pull it back through the fabric. When its out, unhook it and straighten out the fabric.

The loop turner can also be useful in other situations. If you have a casing that is wider than the loop, you can use it in place of a bodkin to pull a tie or elastic through. Attach the end of the turner to the material you wish to work through the casing and use the turner to lead it through, working carefully to make sure the latch doesnt open.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Well, whatEVER it's called...I used this and at that time they called it a bodkin. I'm sure it has other names, like "loop turner". I think bodkin is an older term. Circa 1950. The latch thing looks similar to the bodkin/loop turner, but has the little latch hook on the end. I can't remember if mine had it or not. Anyway, it worked well.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> At an estate yard sale a couple of weeks ago I bought a basket for $3.00 that was full of crafting supplies...yarn, needles, and the tool below...have never seen one and am not able to figure out it's purpose.
> 
> Any ideas?


I am sure someone here said what it was already.

Looks like the knitting machine hooks. That isn't what it is but that will be the best tool to have. I have a small one that I got with my knitting machine and use it for lots of things. Similar to a latch hook.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Ordered mine when thread started...it arrived today. Good ol' e-bay, no more struggling using a knitting needle and doing my mid-section a mischief :roll: Lindseymary


----------



## arkip (Nov 22, 2013)

Because of it's tiny dimensions, my first thought was the tool used to repair a pulled thread in a sweater or knit fabric. The tip is pushed through from the back, hook the pulled loop of thread, then the little latch closes to make it pull smoothly to the wrong side of the garment. Very handy item.


----------



## B.THETFORD (Mar 7, 2012)

Neeterbug said:


> At an estate yard sale a couple of weeks ago I bought a basket for $3.00 that was full of crafting supplies...yarn, needles, and the tool below...have never seen one and am not able to figure out it's purpose.
> 
> Any ideas?


Hi Anita, I have had one of these for many years (don't know its proper name) but I used it originally when I was making my own piping to pull the casing from wrong side to right when one end was sewn as well as the length. Cushion cover edging was made this way and then hand stitched in place. I am afraid it has been on the back-burner for a long time as I buy ready-made cushions.


----------



## just80 (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm with you....same experience except I still use the tool every once in a while to turn a cord within a "sleeve" to the right side.


----------



## Woods lady (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi ya'll. this do-dad is used for pulling a snag in sweaters or knitted top to the wrong side so it doesn't show. When u push it thru from the wrong side the flap will lay down. Hook the snag on the hook and pull back thru and the flap closes and viola - the snag is on the wrong side. The front/right side looks smooth.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Um, I think you need to read the rest of this thread.....


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

My Grandma used to use it for pulling the string through hooded sweaters and the top lace that goes around the neckline on bodices of shirts or undergarments...I use a shorter one for turning hair bands right side out and threading the elastic through them before stitching it in...


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Yes, it is called a bodkin and I have one. It's used for threading ribbon, cord, elastic, etc. through a sewn fabric tube. I probably have some sewing tools/gadgets that they don't make anymore as I have been sewing since I was 11 and I'm retired now. More into knitting these days, but have been itching to get back to sewing again.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Judy M said:


> Search images for loop turner.
> A loop turner can be used to turn fabric for purse handles, all kinds of shoulder straps including spaghetti straps,*
> 
> **Might you have meant a T strap since a couture spaghetti is smaller than the diameter of this metal shaft let alone the hook/latch end. Spaghetti straps are just that--the diameter of fine spaghetti only flat. Like their cousins button loops they are done with true bias strips with right sides together. Back stitching (one of the few times allowed in couture) at the top edge at one half width of the folded tape (under a quarter or a quilters seam allowance) and then tapering with very short stitch length stitching to less than an eight from fold to the end of the tape.
> ...


----------



## reddixon (Jan 23, 2013)

It is a "knit-fixer". When you have a snag in a knitted fabric, you put the hook through the material from the wrong side, hook the snag and as you pull back through the material the hook closes and the snag ends up on the inside of the garment. Works great!!


----------

